# Bedding, UV, and Interesting Behavior



## paperblankets (May 11, 2012)

Right now I have Roger, my Colombian Tegu (a few months old) in a shallow 15 gal tank, until she is bigger. In the tank, I have New Zealand Sphagnum Moss about 2 inches thick, this way she can burrow at any point.

The behavior I have noticed is when I am away at work, she will pull all the moss through her water dish to increase the humidity. Is this normal? 

Secondly when I do not have her out for people time, or feeding she is under the moss, she is NEVER getting UV from the bulb. Is there something I can do to insure she gets her required UV?

Thanks for your time,


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 11, 2012)

Have you noticed any signs of MBD? If not, I wouldn't worry. Kodo spends a lot of time buried, too, but it doesn't cause him any issues. As fort the moss thing, have you actually watched her picking up clumps and deliberately dropping it in the dish? That is fascinating of she is actually doing it to raise the humidity. try taking a video of her doing it so we can all see.


----------



## paperblankets (May 11, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Have you noticed any signs of MBD? If not, I wouldn't worry. Kodo spends a lot of time buried, too, but it doesn't cause him any issues. As fort the moss thing, have you actually watched her picking up clumps and deliberately dropping it in the dish? That is fascinating of she is actually doing it to raise the humidity. try taking a video of her doing it so we can all see.



I have not seen any signs, but it is my main concern in what I want to prevent.

So far the closest I have seen is her scampering to cover, wet. It is every day though, a completely empty (and dirty) water dish, and soaked moss all over the tank, the other alternative i suppose is she whips her tail in the water repeatedly. If I ever sneak in while its going on I will be sure to get my camera.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 11, 2012)

_More than likely the moss is getting wet while he explores and possibly tries to find a way out. As long as you have proper lighting I wouldn't worry about him hiding. At that age they do more hiding than anything else when ever you're around. But he'll come out and eat, bask or do what ever when he needs too._


----------



## m3s4 (May 12, 2012)

Exactly what bubblz said. Your tegu is trouncing through the water dish and then getting everything wet while he explores the tank. 

I'd also like to mention, most tegus are quite lazy. They'll spend most of the day in their hides, coming out to bask, potty and eat. After eating, they'll likely bask a little more and then go right back into their hides. They may come out periodically to bask again, but most of their time is spent in a burrow or hide. 

In your case, because of your tegus size and its' new surroundings, it's just on sensory-overload and actually hiding out until it feels safe with everything that it's been newly introduced to.


----------



## laurarfl (May 12, 2012)

Then when they are wet from soaking and walking through the cage, they get back into the water with moss all over them. They are just messy.

Tegus don't always bask for a long period of time. I try to make sure I have a good UVB so that when they DO bask, they get quality UV exposure. If he is new and little, he's probably just hiding/insecure. Is the basking and UVB together at the same place? I keep my Colombians at about 100-105tops for basking.


----------



## paperblankets (May 15, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Then when they are wet from soaking and walking through the cage, they get back into the water with moss all over them. They are just messy.
> 
> Tegus don't always bask for a long period of time. I try to make sure I have a good UVB so that when they DO bask, they get quality UV exposure. If he is new and little, he's probably just hiding/insecure. Is the basking and UVB together at the same place? I keep my Colombians at about 100-105tops for basking.



They really are messy. I still don't have definitive proof one way or the other. She is defiantly pushing/pulling moss into the water, as I keep finding moss in the water. I just don't know how intentional it is.

I have a cheep uv bulb right now in a 100w socket for UV (and a ceramic bulb to regulate temp.) I think I will do the same as you Laura and buy a nice one, so she gets as much UV as she can when she is out. My hot spot is also about 105, depending on if the ac kicks in, it seems to jump between 95 and 110 or so.


----------

